# A/S Nuevo Fiamma habitation under seat battery replacement?



## FoweyBoy (Dec 7, 2006)

I am in France at the moment and my habitation battery in my 2005 Nuevo ES is on its last legs. It sits under the drivers seat and is a Fiamma battery fitted by Autosleepers. It is quite small at 250 x 160 x 200mm (LxWxH) excluding the fixing lugs on the base.

I am having problems finding a suitable battery here in France. I have looked on the Tanya website (see quote below) and the Numax batteries listed are all too large. I have searched their site but cannot find any that fit.

Back in 15/08/2009 Chasper said "I am in the process of putting two 86AH Numax sealed maintenance free batteries in my Nuevo, one under the drivers seat and one under the bench seat behind the drivers seat in a plasic battery box. When i queried the place where i bought the batteries (Tanya) about venting i was told it was not necessary because they were sealed. "

:?: Does anyone know of a direct replacement for the Nuevo habitation battery :?:


----------



## clive1821 (Mar 27, 2010)

I think this one should fit.....

Elecsol 110Ah have a look on outdoor bits....


----------



## paulmold (Apr 2, 2009)

A thread is running on this very subject on the Autosleeper Owners Forum..

http://www.autosleeper-ownersforum.com/t2271-replacement-nuevo-leisure-battery-rating


----------



## chasper (Apr 20, 2008)

I sent a pm and email to you this morning about the batteries i fitted. They were Numax XV 24 MF. They are 86A and i have one under the driver seat and the other in a plastic battery box under the side bench seat directly behind the drivers seat. Hope this helps. Chasper.


----------



## FoweyBoy (Dec 7, 2006)

Thanks for the responses and links. I finally found a battery that fits. Unfortunately its only a 60Ah one, but it should keep us going on holiday with plenty of sun on the solar panel! I will have to give some thought to a second battery when we get home.


----------



## FoweyBoy (Dec 7, 2006)

UPDATE:- When abroad the problem is finding sources of battery sellers. I found a local motorhome dealer but they only had larger batteries and were surprised at the relatively small dimensions of the Nuevo battery. I went to a large car servicing group - Feu Vert - but even a car battery would not fit. I found a replacement at a yacht chandlers, but it was a choice between the small 60 Ah or too large, so I opted for the smaller one till we get home. The solar panel (90watt) is keeping up with the evening power usage and the 60Ah is fine while the sun shines - it is all the day!

We are now in Rosa/Roses in Spain and enjoying ourselves having destressed from battery hunting.

Thanks again for the resonses which I will followup on return to UK.


----------

